
“Phones are being blocked from taking videos or pictures” - twic
https://twitter.com/DeMarko/status/1268014539880235010
======
vhodges
Could it just be they can't _post_ pics/videos because either the cell tower
is jammed with too many signals (possible) or that the authorities have
disabled the cell tower (also possible I'd think)

------
twic
I posted this mostly in case anyone could corroborate it! Either the report
that cameras on the bridge are being disabled, or that phone manufacturers
have actually implemented a technology like this.

------
rowawey
This doesn't pass the sniff test.

\- Apple doesn't volunteer device unlocking to the government. Why would they
help them reach into random people's phones to disable their cameras? This
sounds like a pizzagate conspiracy theory.

\- Apple patents everything they possibly can, even if they never intend to
use it and for a variety of reasons.

\- Cell phone jamming would be unsafe.

\- Phones with cameras will still take pictures with cell, wifi, and bluetooth
turned off.

\- There's nothing preventing people from taking pictures using the previous
method of whatever was happening, or supposedly happening, and then posting
them later.

Something else happened like a stinger MITM blocking certain sites, cell tower
issues/overload, or it's a fabrication.

------
battery_cowboy
I'd like to see some evidence of this, it seems surprising that a company like
Apple or Google would do this for the government without some fight back.

~~~
twic
I'd also like to see some evidence of this. But my understanding is that the
purported mechanism is some sort of infrared beacon shone into the camera
(like the eurion constellation, but live); it's something that could be
activated without Apple or Google's involvement in the moment.

~~~
battery_cowboy
My point is more that this seems like a feature that no phone company would
install without a law requiring it, if it's really in there, this feature
would be really, really dangerous because any criminal could then just use the
same equipment to disable cameras. It's also pretty bad to be depriving people
of the use of their property against the 4th amendment and probably the 1st as
well considering it's limiting photography and free expression as such.

------
fsflover
Perfect advertisement for Librem 5 and PinePhone.

